

Samsung To Launch 5G By 2020, Hits Speeds Of 1Gbps In Tests - yogrish
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/12/samsung-to-launch-5g-by-2020-hits-speeds-of-1gbps-in-tests/

======
DigitalSea
Key bit of info in the article, "It transmits data in the millimeter-wave band
at a frequency of 28 GHz at a speed of up to 1.056 Gbps to a distance of up to
2 kilometers" while the 1gbps figure is impressive, most consumers would
experience something possibly a few hundred megabytes lower, still impressive
though.

But seriously, 2020? 4G is only just starting to be rolled out in Australia
now and the only carrier with decent 4G is Telstra and the speeds are pretty
impressive, data is expensive though.

